# Fehlermeldung "COMM BOARD:Keine zyklische Verbindung"



## STGT93 (12 Januar 2014)

Hallo,

versuche eine Verbindung zwischen der Starter Software und einer cu310pn herzustellen.
Frequnezumrichter wird erkannt. 
Auch der angeschlossene Asynchronmotor wird von dem Frequenzumrichter erkannt.
Doch dann leuchtet die COM Led an der CU dauernt Rot und eine Fehelermeldung "COMM BOARD:Keine zyklische Verbindung"
wir angezeigt. Wie kann dieser Fehler behoben werden?
Bin leider trotz des Hilfe Modus und recherche im Internet nicht weiter gekommen.

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe.

Viele Grüße 
STGT


----------



## MSB (12 Januar 2014)

Würde ich jetzt mal so interpretieren, das die PN-Verbindung einfach fehlt oder falsch konfiguriert ist.
Sprich, die HW-Konfig deines Profinet-IO Controller ist nicht korrekt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## STGT93 (12 Januar 2014)

Wie behebe ich den Fehler an der HW-Konfig meines Profinet-IO Controller? 
Hab leider damit wenig Erfahrung..

Laut Siemens *Abhilfe:*
Muss ich die Zyklische Verbindung herstellen und die Steuerung mit  zyklischem Betrieb aktivieren.
Bei PROFINET die Parameter "Name of Station"  und "IP of Station" prüfen (r61000, r61001).
Aber ich versteh das nicht wo ich das Finde.


----------



## ChristophD (13 Januar 2014)

Hallo,

hast du den überhaupt einen PROFINET IO Controller, sprich eine CPU mit HWConfig wo auch der SINAMICS projektiert ist?
Desweiteren müssen die Telegrammeinstellung von HWConfig und dem Antrieb zusammenpassen.
Den Namen und die IP des Antriebs kannst du auch im SIMATIC Manager über "Zielsystem -> Ethernet Teilnehmer bearbeiten" ändern.
Die Parameter sollten in der Expertenliste der CU zu finden sein.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## STGT93 (13 Januar 2014)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Nein, habe CPU mit HWConfig. Bis jetzt nur die CU310. Möchte nur erst mal nur einen manuellen test. Damit die CU310PN den Motor zum laufen bekommt. ( Es ist eine bestehende Analge, mit einem Motor die eine Spindel antreiben soll. Ein montierter Schlitten soll exakt nach vorgegebenen Angaben positioniert werden.) Mir wurde gesagt, vor erst würde eine CU reichen.

Welche Parameter in der Expertenlsite muss ich als Namen verwenden? Die IP-Adresse hab ich doch schon vergeben, um eine verbindung zwischen pc und cu herzustellen. oder?
Steh gerade völlig auf dem Schlauch...


----------



## zako (13 Januar 2014)

... die CU310PN-2 steckt aber schon auf einem Leistungsteil (PM240-2 oder PM340), oder?


----------



## ChristophD (14 Januar 2014)

Hallo,

wenn keine CPU vorhanden ist die mit der CU310PN kommuniziert dann ist die Warnung erstmal OK.
Sie sagt lediglich das als Feldbus PROFINET ausgewählt wurde und keine zyklische Kommunikation stattfindet.
Eine Funktionseinschränkung gibt es durch diese Warnung nicht, du kannst ganz normal mit dem Starter und der CU arbeiten.
Sobald du eine Kommunikation zur CPU projektiert hast verschwindet auch Warnung.

Was verwendest du für eine CU ? CU30PN mit FW V2.x oder CU310-2 PN mit FW V4.x?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## STGT93 (15 Januar 2014)

Ok, das heißt der Fehler beeinflusst nicht meinen zugriff auf den Antrieb!?
 Trotzdem gibt es eine erneuten Fehlermeldung, wenn ich in die Inbetriebnahme möchte umd den Motor manuell laufen zu lassen
und  zwar kommt die Fehlermeldung  "Die Einschaltsperre des Antriebes ist  aktiv!" Wie kann ich diese Einschaltsperre deaktivieren?

Verwende eine CU310PN auf einem Leistungsteil PM340

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Gruß


----------



## ChristophD (15 Januar 2014)

Hi,

richtig die Meldung hat keinen Einfluß.
Wegen der Einschaltsperre:
Schau mal pb Störungen/Fehler anstehen und in welche Zustand dein Antrieb ist (r2)

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## STGT93 (15 Januar 2014)

Hi,
Sorry, wie prüfe ich den Zustand meines Antriebs?
Unten an der Felheleranzeige, wird nur die nicht zyklische verbindung angezeigt, sonst wird kein Fehler angezeigt.
Was auch noch ist, wenn ich eine automatische Konfiguartion am Antrieb mache, leuchtet anschließend die COM LED an der CU
dauernt Rot. Was mach ich da falsch?


----------



## ChristophD (15 Januar 2014)

Hallo,

die COM LED ist rot wegen der nicht zyklischen Verbindung 
Es gibt einmal unten das Fenster "Diagnoseübersicht" oder eben den Parameter r2 in der Expertenliste anschauen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## STGT93 (15 Januar 2014)

Das steht bei der "Diagnoseübersicht" dran.
_____________________________________________________________________________________________
Gerät                         | Betriebszustand                                              
Antriebsgeraet_1.Control_Unit | [10] Betriebsbereit                                          
Antriebsgeraet_1.SERVO_02     | [35] Einschaltsperre - Erstinbetriebnahme durchführen (p0010)

Diagnoseübersicht
_____________________________________________________________________________________________
Gerät                         | Betriebszustand                                              
Antriebsgeraet_1.Control_Unit | [10] Betriebsbereit                                          
Antriebsgeraet_1.SERVO_02     | [35] Einschaltsperre - Erstinbetriebnahme durchführen (p0010)


Aber was muss ich da jetzt verändern um die einschaltsperre zu deaktivieren?

Beim Paramter r2 steht" [35] [35] Einschaltsperre - Erstinbetriebnahme durchführen (p0010)"

Sorry für die vielen Fragen.


----------



## ChristophD (15 Januar 2014)

Hi,

ok sprich Dein Antrieb ist noch gar nicht in Betrieb genommen.
Setz mal in der Expertenliste den P10 am Antrieb auf 0.

Was für Komponenten hast du genau verbaut? (CU und PM340 ist klar, aber Motor und Geber?)

Wenn Du keinen Motor mit DriveCliq hast und Geberregelung machst   (SERVO) dann musst du da noch manuell 
nachkonfigurien weil die automatische IBN diese Daten dann nicht einstellt.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## STGT93 (15 Januar 2014)

Hab jetzt den P10 in der Expertenliste auf 0 gestezt "[0] Bereit".

Habe ein Asynchronmotor, und eine TTL Inkrermentalgeber.

Nach der konfiguartion habe ich dann immer noch selbst das "Antriebsgerät konfiguriert" sprich die Motor und Geber Daten 
einegeben.


----------



## ChristophD (15 Januar 2014)

ok wenn jetzt der P10 auf 0 steht sollte der r2 auf Einschaltbereit stehen oder so, dann kannst du nochmal mit der Steuertafel drauf


----------



## STGT93 (15 Januar 2014)

oh man... es kommt immer noch der selbe fehler :sad: 
also ich bin im offline modus in expertenliste, p10 auf [0] Bereit gestellt. Dann bin ich in den online Modus, danach schaltet das programm den p10 auf [1] Schnellinbetriebnahme diese Zeile ist grün hinterlegt und dahinter stehet betriebsbereit.
im p2 steht noch immer " [35] [35] Einschaltsperre - Erstinbetriebnahme durchführen (p0010)" und ist nicht grün hinterlegt. Dann geh ich auf die Steuertafel schalte es ein und WIEDER kommt die Fehlermeldung "Einschaltsperre des Antriebs ist aktv". :?:
Was mach ich falsch?


----------



## ChristophD (15 Januar 2014)

Hi,

den p10 musst du natürlich online auch auf 0 stellen.
Oder eben offline auf 0 und dann neu runterladen.


----------

